# Anesthesia Emergency Procedure 99140



## gost (Mar 15, 2011)

I posted this in the anesthesia forum yesterday with no response.


When the anesthesiaologist is directing a CRNA and it is an emergency surgery, can both bill 99140 or just one of them. If it's just one, which one?


----------

